# Sabrent PCI-802N Ralink Card Configures fine, ssid not being detected



## leeand00 (Jul 5, 2016)

The wireless card I'm using is a Sabrent PCI-802N Ralink RT3062F PBG26220E0

I tested the card in Linux and was able to connect another access point and retrieve webpages; in Linux it used the rt2800pci driver; though I didn't set it up as an AP. 


```
autoboot_delay="3"
if_ral_load="YES"
comconsile_speed="11520"
hw.usb.no_pf="1"
legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1
legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
```
/boot/loader.local


```
ral0: <Ralink Technology RT3062 mem 0xdfbf0000-0xdfbfffff irq 22 at device 2.0 on pci2
ral0: MAC/BBP RT3572 (rev 0x0223), RF RT3022 (MIMO 2T2R), address XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
```
`dmesg |grep Ralink | less`


```
ral0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
        nd6 options=21<PREFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
        status: running

ral0_wlan1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
     ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
     inet6 fe80::20c:bff:fe44:e4f6%ral0_wlan1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x8
     inet 192.168.5.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.5.255
     nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
     media 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
     status: running
     ssid pfsense channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
     regdomain FCC country US indoor authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
     deftxkey 3 TKPI 2:128-bit TKIP 3:128-bit txpower 30 scanvalid 60 pureg
     protmode OFF -apbridge dtiperiod 1 -dfs
```
`ifconfig`

I've assigned it to OPT1 and enabled DHCP in the range 192.168.5.1

But whenever I search for the SSID, I don't find anything. Any idea what might be causing this?  I'm using pfsense 2.3.1 that is based on FreeBSD 10.3.

Also is there any way to get this working as Wireless N?

Thanks,
   leeand00


----------



## SirDice (Jul 5, 2016)

leeand00 said:


> I'm using pfsense 2.3.1 that is based on FreeBSD 10.3.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

